# any others in iowa?



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in Iowa, unfortunately in the opposite corner of the state


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

aww lol. where abouts?


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in the exact center of Iowa....


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

We used to live about 8 miles west of Story City. Hubby decided that he wanted to move back to the family farm so now we're in the south west corner of the state.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> We used to live about 8 miles west of Story City. Hubby decided that he wanted to move back to the family farm so now we're in the south west corner of the state.


I lived in Story City for 3-4 years, I can't do small towns. I'm a city slicker


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Story City is a city compared to where we live now! lol


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

No doubt, Mummy Of 5. Iowa is pack-filled with villages and small towns. It was a bit of culture shock at first. I found it disturbing when strangers kept waving, and about flipped out when we had to drive around a huge Bingo Tonight sign that had been wheeled out into the middle of the "Main Street" intersection. I think Story City might be considered "too big" a city by some of the folks around here. Yep, I said folks. See what this place does to a person?!?!? Hope you all had a fun Halloween, nonetheless.


----------

